# Repair or Return?



## mackguyver (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a pretty good deal on a refurb 8-15 fisheye during Canon's recent sale, but the stupid lens has some sort of washer/spacer right over one of the lens elements (see attached photo). I can either return it for a refund (no exchange is possible as it's out of stock) or use the 1-year warranty and send it in for repair. I'm sad as I have had about 6 great refurb experiences in a row

I'm really torn on what to do as I think it should have not have been this way when I received it, but then again, I can deal with the repair too as it was a refurb anyways.

What would you do?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2014)

Since you can't exchange it, have it repaired. It looks like a keeper for one of the lens elements is loose, Canon will fix it. You have a one year warranty, so if it happens again, you can ask for a replacement lens.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since you can't exchange it, have it repaired. It looks like a keeper for one of the lens elements is loose, Canon will fix it. You have a one year warranty, so if it happens again, you can ask for a replacement lens.


I'm definitely leaning that way - for some reason I had it in my mind to return in but it's been a hectic and sleepless week...


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Since you can't exchange it, have it repaired. It looks like a keeper for one of the lens elements is loose, Canon will fix it. You have a one year warranty, so if it happens again, you can ask for a replacement lens.



+1


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> What would you do?



What would be the reason to return it anyway? If you get it repaired, they might even take the time to clean and calibrate it again (there are some spots on the front, even if most likely they won't show up on the shots).


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do?
> ...


The reason to return it is because it failed their QA process, which is rather disappointing, and because I should have to be the one to pay for the shipping to send it in for repair. I can probably negotiate that with them, though.

The other reason is that now that I have a fisheye lens, I'm not sure if I really like the look. Obviously that's a whole other issue and one only I can sort out.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Just call them- they are really nice and will provide you with a shipping label. They did so about 6 months after I bought my 17 TS-E and realized I can get them to fix the paint chips.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 17, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...


I was thinking about your experience the other night - you're the only person I've heard of that's had anything other than a great experience with their refurb stuff. I'll definitely give them a call tonight.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The reason to return it is because it failed their QA process, which is rather disappointing, and because I should have to be the one to pay for the shipping to send it in for repair. I can probably negotiate that with them, though.



Ah, right, I forgot about this as a cps center is right around the corner from where I live :-o ... but I hope they'll cover the shipping.



mackguyver said:


> The other reason is that now that I have a fisheye lens, I'm not sure if I really like the look. Obviously that's a whole other issue and one only I can sort out.



Indeed, and lacking such a lens I really cannot there. Which doesn't mean I cannot have an opinion  ... with the current plethora of first class uwa lenses I imagine it needs a good reason to resort to so much in-vf distortion and usability hassle plus post-processing defishing loss of sharpness (if you do that). Let us know how you decide!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Yeah, and after they had a go at it with their paintbrushes it looks absolutely fine now. 
Good luck, there's a very nice lady at their VA call center.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 22, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Yeah, and after they had a go at it with their paintbrushes it looks absolutely fine now.
> Good luck, there's a very nice lady at their VA call center.


I'm glad to hear it worked out for you. My only other experience was finding a big thumbprint on the mirror of my refurb 5DII, but they took care of that for me.

In the end, I decided to return the lens. I just don't think fisheye is for me. If I lived in a big city or shot sports a lot, maybe, but for what I shoot, I just don't care for the look. I'll hold onto my cash for now and put it back into my 11-24 f/4L savings account. I sure hope that lens becomes a reality


----------



## Rams_eos (Dec 22, 2014)

The reason to return it is because it failed their QA process, which is rather disappointing, and because I should have to be the one to pay for the shipping to send it in for repair. I can probably negotiate that with them, though.

I would think their QA is ok but the carrier dropped it at some point which would be typical of this issue. Have it fixed is probably the good option.


----------

